# TuneIn Premium Content - When?



## Airgetlam (Oct 2, 2018)

Does anyone know if Tesla is working on an interface to allow me to access the TuneIn premium content I pay for? While I recognize that the Major League Baseball is still a few months away, it sure would be nice to have the current app allow me to get to that content before the start of the season. I never was able to get any of the football games to play, either, which were also premium content.

Yes, I know I can use bluetooth....but that's not the point. If they're going to allow me to log in to my account, as they do, it sure would be nice to have access to the premium content associated with my account.

Thanks,

Bruce


----------

